# Fun tricks to teach?



## Sookster

So Nova came to me knowing everything already (well, not _everything_ but she already knows sit, down, stay, and come and understands "leave it", "off", and "no"). 

So what are some other things that I can teach her? We are currently working on "place" and "watch" and "heel" but she is catching on so quickly that I want to be prepared with new and FUN things to teach her. She gets bored with obedience and I think she would enjoy learning tricks. 

She learned place in just a few minutes. We just started yesterday, and she can already hold her place while I walk into another room for a few seconds. Photo of her placing:


----------



## JE-UK

Oh, the fun you will have. Training a poodle is very gratifying.

Kikopup has great videos on Youtube, and there is a blog called Smooth Sailin' Agility that has a load of training videos (and AgilityIG from the Poodle Forum is often a guest).

Mine knows standard obedience commands (sit, stay, stand, down, heel, fetch), agility commands (over, tunnel, dog walk, a-frame, etc.), as well as a bunch of other fun commands. A few are:

- targeting cues ... touch (my hand), mark (a plastic lid on the floor), target (a pointing stick)
- bounce (leap in the air without touching me, good for a legal outlet for the poodle pogo bounce)
- through (weave through my legs as I walk forward in giant steps)
- go round (circle me clockwise) and circle (counterclockwise)
- spin (himself in a circle clockwise) and twist (counterclockwise)
- spread 'em (for a police pat down)
- over (jump over my outstretched leg)
- scratch my back (thanks to Kikopup)
- four feet in a box (a fun start to clicker training)
- pivot (front feet on a stool, pivot around in a circle)

Use your imagination. No trick is too stupid :smile:. 

We are currently working on walking with him between my legs and his paws on my feet (thanks to AgilityIG) and flipping open an unzipped suitcase and jumping in (have to figure a way for him to close it).

Poodles seem to bore easily, so it's best not to do too much repetition or focus on a single cue. I actually (in a really geeky way) keep a list of what he knows and what we are working on in the kitchen on the whiteboard, so I don't get in a rut of only practicing the same few things over and over.


----------



## Sookster

Thank you! I actually subscribed to Kikopups channel, I love her videos! You gave me some great ideas to get started with. Very much appreciated!


----------



## ArmyWife

I'm a huge fan of party tricks. My schnauzer knew a bunch of them and I am so excited to teach my new puppy some. Two of my favorites were "say your prayers" where he would put his paws on the couch, his head on his paws, and sink to his knees. I would hold the treat on the couch just out of reach, and he'd beg for it that way. Then I'd click and treat. Also, bang! I'd point my fingers at him and he'd fall over as if he'd been shot. I did this by only halfwayteaching roll over. In the lay position I'd hold the treat over his shoulder so he had to turn his head to follow it. Once he involuntarily dolled over I would click and treat. 

Some others are sit pretty, speak, quiet, dance, and act ashamed!


----------



## Cynthadia

One of my faves was asking my standard if she wanted "a sock in the mouth." What that meant was getting out an old sock, and putting it over her muzzle. She would have to stand there for a moment, and then I'd tell her okay. She'd then leap up in the air and shake off the sock.


----------

